
Things Software Developers and Marketers Have in Common - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/23-things-software-developers-and-marketers-have-in-common/
======
davetwichell
The first line was my favorite: "It is harder to make new connections right
now but it is possible and we have to try for the sake of each other."

------
riskymagemerge
I don't know if "dozens" of developers constitutes the right sample size.
Otherwise, good article.

